# where can i download benq G2220HD analog driver 64 bit ?



## reutorah (Mar 12, 2016)

where can i download benq G2220HD analog display driver 64 bit ? i searched on internet and could not find one with installer.

i want to install display driver and i have even downloaded driver booster but its not showing driver update for display driver to upgrade.

please provide link to 64 bit installer of display driver 64 bit.

my computer is assembled so i dont know which drivers are installed, i think i have intel graphic driver.

thanks for helping.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

There are no drivers for that monitor....however, there is a manual to download? 
http://www2.benq.us/product/monitor/g2220hd/downloads/

The display driver is usually referred to as the graphics driver. To check your driver installs, go to device manager and look/see if there are any yellow triangles showing.



reutorah said:


> my computer is assembled so i dont know which drivers are installed, i think i have intel graphic driver.


Is this a custom build or an OEM PC...aka Dell, HP?


----------



## reutorah (Mar 12, 2016)

i dont know which graphic driver i am using, its a custom build only.

this is device manager screenshot http://prntscr.com/aea18l

which driver will be suitable for my computer ? i want different size screen resolutions on my benq monitor.

thanks for helping.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

A custom build...cool! OK...now we need the make/model of your MOBO, CPU and GPU. With that I can locate the necessary drivers needed. 

Your device manager looks great...no errors. Although for your display adapter (which is your graphics -whether it's onboard or add on card) is using the MS generic adapter, which is OK for now. 

In your device manager, click the drop down menu arrow for "processors", that's your CPU and it will give you an idea of what you have.


----------



## reutorah (Mar 12, 2016)

will this be useful ? http://prntscr.com/aea6xx


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Not really....open the side panel of PC, look for at the Mobo for a brand name/model, see if you have and add-on GPU card installed. That CPU you have is a bit dated (old 2007), it's on 2 cores and no hyper threading and doesn't seem to have a GPU built on the chip. So that means you either have an add-on GPU or the mobo has an onboard GPU. With out the Name/make/model of mobo, finding your drivers is a no go.

http://ark.intel.com/products/30784/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E6750-4M-Cache-2_66-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

If need be....take some photos of PC exterior and some of the inside of case...so I can get a look at it. This way I can see what you have and locate the needed information.


----------



## reutorah (Mar 12, 2016)

this is the system info http://prntscr.com/aeaf3g

is there a installer which allows me to install different screen resolution with my custom build ? or is there any installer which works on any custom build for changing different screen resolution ?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

I need the mobo/GPU info....with out it, we're just going in circles.



reutorah said:


> is there a installer which allows me to install different screen resolution with my custom build ?


NO.



reutorah said:


> or is there any installer which works on any custom build for changing different screen resolution ?


No...

You have the default screen resolutions of the OS itself in conjunction with what ever display driver it's using. To get to those settings, right click an open area of the desktop, select screen resolution, then select the highest setting available.

NOTE: with out the make/model of Mobo and GPU, you will be stuck with what ever minimal screen resolution is set by the generic display adapter your OS is using.


----------



## reutorah (Mar 12, 2016)

with driver installer software which searches and install for paid it shows driver to install but after paying. Its driver.

I tried to install device doctor and i downloaded and installed driver but it said its not supported for windows 8.1

http://prntscr.com/aealhu


----------



## reutorah (Mar 12, 2016)

here is the latest information on my computer http://prntscr.com/aeapzv


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That's the information for the monitor again, we don't need that. We need the model number of the computer AND the model number of the motherboard AND the model number of the graphics card if the computer has a separate one of those installed. To find these out, open the side of the computer and look for the model on the motherboard and the graphics card. If it's a brand name system like an Acer or Dell then post the model number on the case.


Also stop posting links to another site for your pictures, you can post them here, simply right click and paste the picture into the body of your post OR use Upload a File button below your post.

Also don't use crappy driver updater software, drivers are free and best obtained and installed manually.


----------



## reutorah (Mar 12, 2016)

is there a software which can let me find it


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why do you need software, why can't you just open the computer?


----------



## reutorah (Mar 12, 2016)

what if i get shocked... i am not technical guy.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

How would you get get shocked? All you have to do with the computer off is remove the side panel and read some info off the parts.

But if you really want to go a different route, use Device Manager to get the Hardware ID's and post that: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-find-unknown-device-drivers-by-their-vendor-device-id/


----------



## reutorah (Mar 12, 2016)

this information is enough ?


----------



## reutorah (Mar 12, 2016)

i finally found it from intel website https://downloadmirror.intel.com/18228/a08/win7_64_1512754.exe

thanks everyone for remembering me in your dreams.hehehehehe


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The last screenshots show you had an Intel driver already installed, Windows probably downloaded and install the driver between your first screenshots that showed you only had the generic driver and your lasts screenshot. You probably didn't need to load the Windows 7 drivers but that should still work.


----------

